# Did you miss the April sale? Weve got ANOTHER huge sale!!



## TwisT (May 3, 2011)

*



SO YOU MISSED THE SALE HUH?*

*A BIT CHRONOLOGICALLY CHALLENGED ARE WE?  * 

*PERHAPS A SUNDIAL WOULD BE USEFUL?   * 
​  * WE STILL LOVE YA!*

*AND WE KNOW LIFE HAPPENS SOMETIMES! SO TO SHOW YOU WE CARE WE DIDNT WANT TO LEAVE YOU OUT TO DRY WITH NO COUPON CODE.

    SO FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE IN DESPERATE NEED OF A CALENDER

    YOU CAN HANG YOU HEAD IN TARDY SHAME AND USE THE CODE IMISSEDTHESALE FOR 8% OFF OF YOUR ORDER*

NOW HERES THE FUN PART! I DONT EVEN KNOW WHEN THIS CODE WILL EXPIRE!

    IT COULD BE TOMORROW OR NEXT WEEK SO DONT DELAY!

*BUT, WHEN ITS GONE ITS GONE, NO THIRD FOURTH OR FIFTH CHANCES WITH THIS CODE!*


*          THIS COUPON CODE IS ONLY VALID ON EXTREMEPEPTIDE.COM!!!

PLEASE NOTE: WE CANNOT ALTER ALREADY SUBMITTED  ORDERS. WE APOLOGIZE FOR THIS. PLEASE DONT EMAIL US ASKING US TO APPLY  THE CODE TO AN ALREADY SUBMITTED ORDER. THIS CODE APPLIES TO NEW ORDERS  ONLY.*​  
*                      BE SURE TO VISIT EXTREME PEPTIDE NOW AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF SOME OF THE BEST PRICES IN THE INDUSTRY!

WE ARE GOING TO CONTINUE OUR SHIPPING PROMOTION THOUGH!

****ALL ORDERS OVER 300$ GET FREE SHIPPING TO THE USA AND CANADA****

    ****ALL INTERNATIONAL ORDERS OVER 300$ GET UPGRADED TO EXPRESS SHIPPING FOR THE COST OF REGULAR SHIPPING!*****​ *NOBODY KNOWS WHEN THIS CODE WILL EXPIRE SO DELAY COULD BE EXPENSIVE!

    AND DONT FORGET THAT ALL ORDERS PLACEED BEFORE 2 PM OF IN STOCK ITEMS  GET SAME DAY PRIORITY SHIPPING! THESE DEALS CANT BE BEAT ANYWHERE AT  ANYTIME!*​ 

Please note: all products  purchased from Extreme Peptide are for research/hobbyist puposes only.  Not for human use. Any  use outside of our established terms of purchase  is prohibited.
    Not intended for resale or commercial redistribution. keep away from children.​


----------



## jmichel9446 (May 4, 2011)

Great company perfect all around .....


----------



## Lysphen (May 5, 2011)

sounds good 

i'm taking a look at it


----------

